# Using Ethanol Free Gas



## wallbanger2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope your buddy's motor is ok.
Did the ethanol free gas work as well as you remember? Where did you find it and for how much?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Shows you just how much junk is in the "new" gas we've all been forced to run. 

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i have heard your not supposed to mix the 2 together


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Frank!

Wallbanger - Sailfish Marina & Pirates Cove (Stuart/Manatee Pocket) sell ethanol free gas.  They will fill up your boat tank either via water or if you drive it over & walk down to the gas dock.  $3.35 a gallon two weeks ago.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

We are paying $2.87/gal for 90 octane ethanol free. It is running great with the exception of the one tank and a 1992 25 HP Johnson. The engine seems fine now, thanks to the Raycor 10 micron filter.

We buy it at the BP station at the corner of US1 and CR192 in Melbourne. Some call it New Haven Blvd and US1.

I use about 6 or 8 gallons per week. Richard uses twice what I do and Johnnie is somewhere in between, but he runs an 18 HP 4 stroke Tohatsu. He also goes 3 times farther than we do. Richard and I are stuck in the last century with our 2 strokes. LOL

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

